# Oil Brands



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It is time for me to buy oil. My source can get either Delo 400 or Shell Rotella. The Shell cost a little more.
I have always used Delo. Is Rotella a better oil?
I do not blend oils. Once I use an oil I will use the same brand. If I switch brands I do so when an oil change is made. How close are these two oils?
Is one better than the other? Local farmers and mechanics seem split 50-50 on this.
Any educated experiences or opinions are much welcome.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've always used rotella, I guess because so many manufactures recommended it almost exclusively for years, I now use delo in my 7.3 powerstroke, mainly cause of the price, I change the fuel filter and oil at 8,000, 300,000 on it, going for 400,000


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I use Rotella....kinda of like Todd in that I have 296,000 on my Duramax and I also am shooting for 400K....I pulled a load of hay to the local farmers co-op just yesterday and when I got on the 6 lane I romped on the 'ol gal('01) pretty hard and was quietly admiring how smooth she still was.....kinda like fine wine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

A local dealer by us is running a winter special on Warren Oil, any one have any thoughts on Warrn oil. I have been using mobile for local Case dealer.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I use synthetics in everything, Amsoil in the diesels and Mobile 1 in the gas engines. I change the oil in my F-150 every 10K miles if it needs it or not. Delo and Rotella are both good oil, but a lot depends on the engine you put it into and how it's used. It costs me about $17 to get a sample analysed and I know how the oil is holding up and more importantly, what else is in there.


----------

